# Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?



## Modders Vision (31. Juli 2013)

*Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Heute kam endlich meine Alienwork UBoot Armbanduhr, doch leider ist dass Armband etwas zu weit für meinen Arm.
Auf Amazon meinte jemand in den Rezessionen, dass man es einfach kürzen könne, leider habe ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft 
Hier mal ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Danke schonmal im Voraus 

vG,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Siehst du die kleinen Pfeile auf dem Band?
An den Stellen kann man die Halterungen der Einzelsegmente entfernen und so die gewünschte Anzahl von Kettensegmenten kürzen.

Das Problem bei der Geschichte ist, dass das ohne passendes filigranes Werkzeug häufgig nur schwer geht (weil das Band ja auch halten soll).

Mein Tipp: geh zum örtlichen Uhrmacher, drück dem 5€ in die Hand und sieh ihm zu wie er das in 2 Minuten für dich erledigt


----------



## Modders Vision (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Das Problem ist, dass unser Ort sehr klein ist und ich schon oft in dem Uhrladen war und ich glaube nicht, dass es gut rüber kommt, wenn ich mit einer Uhr, die ich nicht bei ihm erworben habe zu ihm komme...
Was genau ist das für ein Werkzeug?
Muss man da dann wirklich die Kappe Abziehen, oder werden da nur Stifte rausgezogen, wie hier?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Ja, genau so geht das - zur Not wie du siehst auch mittm Nagel 
Welches Werkzeug die da genau nutzen weiß ich nicht (bin kein Uhrmacher) aber da gibts sicherlich was mit dem das sehr sehr einfach geht^^

Ich war ebenfalls beim örtlichen Uhrmacher damals bei uns - das ist gar kein Problem gewesen auch wenn die Uhr nicht von ihm war. Es ist ja ne normale Dienstleistuing - wenn er meint das nicht tun zu wollen geh ich halt zum nächsten.


----------



## Tommi1 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Das Werkzeug nennt sich Federsteggabel oder Federstegbesteck.

Da sind keine Kappen und es wird auch nicht so gemacht, wie auf dem Bild.
Das ist ein anderes System mit Haltestegen.
Was bei Dir da verbaut ist, sind Federstege.
Du setzt einfach einen dünnen passenden Schraubendreher an und schiebst den Federsteg wo der Pfeil ist in Pfeilrichtung und gibst leicht etwas vertikalen Druck auf die Stellen.
Dann sollte er rausspringen (Vorsicht)

Hab fast täglich mit solchen Dingern zu tun, da ich der Familien, Freunde und Kollegen Uhrmacher bin.

Aber geh einfach zum örlichen Uhrmacher. Der wird Dich schon nicht abwimmeln oder blöd anschauen.
Kannst ja sagen, daß die Uhr von nem Freund ist, dieser ist leider verhindert ist, aber Ihr den gleichen Armumfang habt.


----------



## Modders Vision (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Jetz hab ich endlich gefunden, wo ich hindrücken muss 
Wenn mir vorher nur mein Schraubenzieher nich abgebrochen wäre...
Danke euch beiden, ich probiere das mal aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Kannst ja trotzdem zum nächsten Uhrendoktor gehen. Wegen einem Batteriewechsel würdest du doch auch nicht dorthin gehen wo die gekauft wurde


----------



## Tommi1 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Würde auch raten, zum örtlichen zu gehen.
Manche Federsteg Systeme sind zwar leicht auseinander genommen, aber beim zusammenbau gibts ev. bestimmte Kniffe, die ein Laie oder besser gesagt, einer der sowas noch nie gemacht hat, nicht hinbekommt.
Und dann musst Du doch zum "Clock-Doc".


----------



## Modders Vision (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie kürze ich das Armband dieser Uhr?*

Habs jetz doch gelassen, werde einfach morgen mal zum örtilichen Uhrladen gehen, der wird sicher froh sein, wenn überhaupt jemand zu ihm kommt xD
Danke für eure Hilfen und Tipps 

--------UPDATE--------

War heute beim Uhrladen und der hat das einfach gemacht, ich durfte ihm sogar helfen 
Er wollte dafür nicht mal was nehmen...

Also für alle die das selber machen wollen:
Man muss die Stifte in Pfeilrichtung herausschlagen und dannn mit einer Zange heraus ziehen, jedoch ist das ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht allzu leicht.

Für mich hätte die Uhr noch ein Glied mehr zum entfernen gebraucht, weil mein Arm sehr dünn ist, aber wenn die Uhr nicht will, muss mein Arm hald bisschen mehr Umfang bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch was für die Augen 

Und hier kann man sie kaufen, fals sie jemanden gefällt


----------

